# Looking for a shop for some CA Cichlids



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

I'm looking for some specific Cichlids and was wondering if anyone knew if any of the stores carried them or if they do imports etc.

I'm looking for:

Vieja Synspilus
Vieja Regani
Vieja Fenestratus
Hericthys Carpintis Escondido
Red Texas


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Finatics*

Hey sun sun

Try calling Mike @ Finatics. He is located in Mississauga, Dixie north of 401.

Good luck.


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Hey sun sun
> 
> Try calling Mike @ Finatics. He is located in Mississauga, Dixie north of 401.
> 
> Good luck.


Cool, ill give him a call.


----------

